# Discovery on Amazon Video



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok I have Netflix's amazon video and also Freeview and freesat.
I like most of stuff on discovery channel and I believe for £4.99 pm I can add to Amazon Video and seems I can watch most of the catch up series over last 4 years on shows I like, anyone done this yet?


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

I haven't seen that you can add the channel on Amazon, but I also have NowTv the entertainment pack is about £4.99 per month with discovery and a few sky channels, soom devices have the app or you can get a box,


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201975120

looks like you can, but do you get the episode of say Gold Rush / Deadliest catch / Wheeler Dealers etc that day its shown on sky or do you have to wait?? But looks like its £4.99 a month. 
If i could get F1 with out sky id bin it tbh!


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

there are a few live streams of F1 online, most hijacking the sky feed, so not sure of the legality of watching, also you need some good antivirus software as there are lots of malware on some of them but i have found one that was really good,


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

mar00 said:


> there are a few live streams of F1 online, most hijacking the sky feed, so not sure of the legality of watching, also you need some good antivirus software as there are lots of malware on some of them but i have found one that was really good,


hence why i still have sky haha!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I got the discovery channel on amazon for a couple of months after Virgin upgraded my box and I lost a lot of recordings. It was really good (and noce with no ads) but once I'd caught up, I couldn't really justify *another* fiver on top of the others for a single channel when the majority of the stuff is regularly repeated anyway and caught on dvr.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> I got the discovery channel on amazon for a couple of months after Virgin upgraded my box and I lost a lot of recordings. It was really good (and noce with no ads) but once I'd caught up, I couldn't really justify *another* fiver on top of the others for a single channel when the majority of the stuff is regularly repeated anyway and caught on dvr.


So you have this channel on Virgin? , would you say if no sky etc after watch back catalogue mostly repeats?, no contract so I suppose could take few months over winter


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah, Virgin has Discovery, Discovery Turbo, Discovery Science, Discovery History so between them I'm covered.

The on demand aspect of Amazon was cool but apart from maybe sport and bake off, nothing we watch is a live broadcast, all streamed or on a series link off dvr so we're not a slave to the schedule anyway.

Trying it over winter sounds like a good plan, even if you only watch a few thinngs a month, it's cheap entertainment at the price of a couple of coffees, I just baulked at yet another digital media subscription. They're all reasonably priced but mount up with a few.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Yeah, Virgin has Discovery, Discovery Turbo, Discovery Science, Discovery History so between them I'm covered.
> 
> The on demand aspect of Amazon was cool but apart from maybe sport and bake off, nothing we watch is a live broadcast, all streamed or on a series link off dvr so we're not a slave to the schedule anyway.
> 
> Trying it over winter sounds like a good plan, even if you only watch a few thinngs a month, it's cheap entertainment at the price of a couple of coffees, I just baulked at yet another digital media subscription. They're all reasonably priced but mount up with a few.


Thanks , so you don't get the live current Discovery programme with the amazon?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I had it via Amazon as we cancelled sky and I wanted to watch Gold Rush and Wheeler Dealers...

The episodes I think appeared on there the day after and some times right after the broadcast show had finished.

I don't have it any longer as they were literally the only 2 I watched and I erm...find them elsewhere now.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Starbuck88 said:


> I had it via Amazon as we cancelled sky and I wanted to watch Gold Rush and Wheeler Dealers...
> 
> The episodes I think appeared on there the day after and some times right after the broadcast show had finished.
> 
> I don't have it any longer as they were literally the only 2 I watched and I erm...find them elsewhere now.


Thanks, so apart from sky what other options are there for discovery?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I get WD and Gold Rush on Quest HD on Freesat [Ch 144] - possibly old episodes but I don't care as I've only recently had them after buying a used Sky box.

I don't watch enough tv to warrant subscription viewing.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

slim_boy_fat said:


> I get WD and Gold Rush on Quest HD on Freesat [Ch 144] - possibly old episodes but I don't care as I've only recently had them after buying a used Sky box.
> 
> I don't watch enough tv to warrant subscription viewing.


Yes I Have Quest on Freeview and quest HD on Freesat, but when at cousins that has sky it seems I was 5 years behind so I wanted to be able to catch up, I must say quest most watched channel for me, I love deadliest catch as I used to be an engineer on trawlers


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks , so you don't get the live current Discovery programme with the amazon?


No, it's all just on demand, it's not streaming the channel despite the name.


----------

